
Rise of the Facebook-Killers - dandrewsen
http://www.villagevoice.com/2012-02-15/news/the-facebook-killers/full/
======
onedev
This is pretty much the stupidest thing I've ever read.

I think it's absolutely hilarious that people keep predicting the end of
Facebook. In reality no one cares and everyone will keep using it.

------
robryan
Mark Zuckerburg has done more harm to the human race than anyone else his age?

I get the point he is trying to make and Mark is no saint but that is a
ridiculous statement.

~~~
fatjokes
I think he meant that thanks to FB, a lot of people over the world have wasted
a lot of time.

~~~
onedev
What about TV? What about Movies? What about listening to Music?

These are all wastes of time and everyone should stop doing them.

~~~
fatjokes
Absolutely, but it's not Zuckerberg's generation that created them.

------
mathattack
Old article. Are any of these Facebook killers still doing well? That's not a
rhetorical question, I'm actually curious about the answer.

------
tehwebguy
FYI this is from Feb 2012

------
thoughtcriminal
Over the top? Sure, but the take-home message is that there's an alternative
to Facebook and that is Diaspora. We should use it and invite others to as
well.

You won't ever look like a moron recommending Diaspora (like you most
certainly do recommending Path or Facebook).

~~~
nemothekid
What is it about Diaspora that makes it a facebook-killer? I am not convinced
that giving people the option of controlling their own data would convince
them to switch? I think suggesting something like that is pretty ignorant of
facebook's appeal and growth. If the argument is "people will switch because
they will realize facebook is bad for them" then facebook becomes an industry
behind a long line of other industries taking advantage of people, and on the
grand scale of things, is probably one of the most harmless.

Next, it seems to me for this approach critical mass, you may end up with a
centralized diaspora pod, in which that user is hypothetically free to sell
your data, which doesn't really fix the problem.

At the end of the day if I need a tight, controlled, social network of only
people I trust without the fear of my data being sold, I will use the social
networks I've already been using, namely, email, phone, and in-person
communication.

IMO, Diaspora is pretty low on the list of what will bankrupt Zuckerberg. If
Google can spend 100s of millions of dollars on a social network and not steal
significant traction, diaspora needs a better killer feature than "you own
your data." Lets face it, a large part of the facebook community (if not all
of it) doesn't give a shit about their data.

